# Which Semi-Auto Shotgun would you rather have?



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

Ive been looking around for a while and still cant decide which one I want but ive narrowed in down to these 4. Which one would you prefer and why?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I posted a similar topic some time ago looking for a duck gun, and the overwhelming cry was to get the Benelli SBE-II, but the Browning Maxus wasnt readily available at the time so no one really weighed in on the Maxus at the time.

So I bought the SBE-II and have really enjoyed shooting it. I think the best part is the ease of assembly / disassembly. It pretty much separates into three pieces for cleaning and breakdown for storage in the plastic case provided with it.

Recoil is much more tolerable with this gun as well. 3inch 12ga shells dont kick nearly as hard as they did in my old gun.

Overall, I am very impressed by the feel of the gun and how well it handles


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

I was kinda in the same boat, and ended up goin with the sbe2 also. I love the gun. It is comfortable, handles well, shoots fast, easy to clean, everything i want in a gun. 

I also like the xtrema2, and was torn between the two. The benelli is a touch lighter, and i think it fit me better. 

I have also heard lots of good about the maxus. I only personally know one guy who has one, and he takes it over his sbe2, and before the sbe2 he had the xtrema2, but switched to the benelli.

I also know another guy who has the sx3, sbe2, and the x2, and he likes the sx3. 

Your best bet would be to go handle them all and see which one fits you the best and is the most comfortable for you. You cant go wrong with any of them.
Sorry if i wasn't any help.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I prefer the orginal SBE over the II, Xtrema II, or the SX's.


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the awesome replys. I have been leaning towards the SBE 2. Heard a lot of good about it, but also some bad. That might just be the gun i buy. 

How is the recoil? I read in a couple other forums people complaining that it kicks hard but it advertises otherwise. Its probably not an issue for me either way. Currently I am shooting a 12 gauge 870 express magnum. Does anyone own both guns to compare the recoil?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

uthntr said:


> How is the recoil? I read in a couple other forums people complaining that it kicks hard but it advertises otherwise. Its probably not an issue for me either way. Currently I am shooting a 12 gauge 870 express magnum. Does anyone own both guns to compare the recoil?


I took my father in law out shooting clays a while ago and he shot my Citori and my SBE-II, and he said he would much rather shoot the SBE-II over the Citori because the recoil was substantially less (and that was with target loads!)


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

I shoot a Xtrema II 28" (non Kick-off), my dad shoots a SBE-II 26". Kickwise I really can not tell the difference. My gun is a bit heavier then his. Both are good guns. 

Shot a browning BPS before and the rail height seemed closer to the Xtrema then the SBE. Never could get the bead where I wanted it with the Benelli so I choose the Beretta.

Seems to me like the SBE has a really high rail but that might just be me. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

I recently purchased an SX3 and I love it to death. I originally purchased an Xtrema II and _HATED_ it. That **** thing weighed about as much as a boat anchor. I usually walk pretty far to get to my hunting holes so I just couldn't stand the thing. I've heard that the SBE II is a great gun but I didn't want to spend the $$ after taking a bath on the Xtrema. The one thing I wish I could have done is shoot the guns before spending the money. If you want to shoot my SX3 let me know and good luck.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

uthntr said:


> How is the recoil? I read in a couple other forums people complaining that it kicks hard but it advertises otherwise. Its probably not an issue for me either way. Currently I am shooting a 12 gauge 870 express magnum. Does anyone own both guns to compare the recoil?


Gas guns kick less, but they are a PITA to clean. An inertia action has a different feel for kick than a gas gun. Some guys don't think the kick is any worse with a benelli than a gas gun, it drives some guys nuts and they think it is much worse. The best way to describe the kick of an intertia gun is a small delay in recoil compared to gas guns. I shoot both a benelli and a Winchester and can't tell a difference in recoil on clays or when hunting except with 1 1/2 or larger loads. The benelli kicks worse with those loads. If you're shooting 1 1/4oz or less loads, I don't think you'll notice a difference.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I was lucky enough to try the SBE II, the Xtrema II and the SX3 before I bought my shotgun. I ended up with the SX3 I have no regrets I love the gun. Some people swear that the gas operated guns won't function in cold weather. I have hunted alot lately when the temperature was around zero and it still cycles shells fine.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

EXTREMA II for me. I had about 7 guns on the counter and this one felt good. I have no regrets buying it at all. I have a hunting partner that has been given 2 brand new SBEII in the last 2 years and hates them 100%. This years duck opener he spent with a single shot(SBEII). the gun would not cycle or function at all. It took him 3 months to get it back and it still doesn't work right. The other jams about 25% of the time with any load. I have never had a malfunction with my EX II. I have not cleaned it in over a year and put over 4 cases of steel through it and 2 cases of lead. It gets beat up and keeps on ticking.
Whatever you decide, i hope it performs well for you.


----------



## benelli man (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll be one vote for the maxus. I bought one in september and have loved every minute of it. The reason I bought it was I held one up and became addicted. I liked how they were balanced. I held up a benelli vinci at the same time at it was ballanced too far forward for me.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

> I'll be one vote for the maxus. I bought one in september and have loved every minute of it. The reason I bought it was I held one up and became addicted. I liked how they were balanced. I held up a benelli vinci at the same time at it was ballanced too far forward for me.


And you call yourself benelli man? :lol: :wink:


----------



## benelli man (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha you got me there Lehi! Nah I just converted over to the auto-loading side of life for hunting ducks. I have a Nova also and it's been a good gun. (Hence the benelli man name)


----------



## Racklover (Apr 18, 2010)

I know this is a little old. I have both a SBE and Maxus. If you decided and got yours, read no further.

Both are ultra reliable. The SBE is recoil operated vs. the gas of the Maxus. Cleaning I would say is equal as I bust them all the way down to include the bolt. I am a Benelli armorer so I go beyond the normal cleaning. I have seen FTF/FTE issues with the Super 90's. Not so much with mine as I treat her well.

Recoil edge goes to the Browning. Like others mentioned, it is just less with the gas system. 

Maxus has a lighter trigger and is probably tied on follow up shots. 

Extra features of the Speedfeed and back boring are nice.

Due to the lighter weight of the Maxus, it fits the role of multiple hunts better. The Benelli is too heavy IMHO for upland hunting.

Good luck if you haven't decided.


----------



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

What about the new Benelli Vinci?


----------

